# My web site - www.chriswhiteart.com



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

As woefully inadequate as it is, I've posted a website that features some of my work. As it turns out I have more in the Halloween 2007 section than anywhere else!

www.chriswhiteart.com

And www.chriswhitestudio.com will take you there as well.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Cool Chris!

I off to check it out now!!


BP


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

And, who are you again?




Of course, kidding... just my attempt at being funny.

Nice site, and with out a doubt, awesome work.





ChrisW said:


> As woefully inadequate as it is, I've posted a website that features some of my work. As it turns out I have more in the Halloween 2007 section than anywhere else!
> 
> www.chriswhiteart.com
> 
> And www.chriswhitestudio.com will take you there as well.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Very nice to see you have your own site, Chris. I recognized the Baltimore painting before I even looked at the title. It almost looks like a watertaxi shot? I am also assuming that is an oil painting? The Guardian of the Chesapeak is very well done also. You do an excellent job with realism. I am a concrete/irrationality painter myself. Surrealism if you will. I have the irrationality part down, I was born with it. My realism side needs some honing though. That is great that your art takes care of you. I want to be in that position eventually. I look forward to seeing additions to your site in the future!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, I'm a sucker for eagles, and that is one beautiful eagle painting!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris your site is very cool...I admire your art work...I've heard through these forums that in the past some of your art work for Polar Lights was obtainable as signed prints...do you think that opportunity will avail itself again? :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

A very nice addition to my Favorites section Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hi Chris,

I do have some of your signed prints and they are truelly AWESOME! Love the eagle also. Very bold and real looking! 

Question, not to hijack the thread but wasn't there some hidden inuendos on the 3 Stooges print that if you put all the kits together, to have a combined picture like your print that there were hidden messages carved into the hyrogliphics?(sp?) Can you tell us what a few of them were? How many are there?

Also, didn't you also do the Godzilla pic for Polar Lights too? Are there others that you do not have posted on your site that you did for Polar Lights? I'm guessing that licensing has something to do with why they are not on your site...

Thanks for the website link! You are a great talent and I'm glad to have met you at Wonderfest in 2003!

MMM


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Great art!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Neat stuff Chris, looking at the portfolios is like taking a walk down Memory Lane!

Dave


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks guys!

JP - the site of the painting is an area here on the proving ground called Romney Creek. When I was researching the painting I would stay in a blind down range (when there wasn't firing going on, of course!). The area is a migrating eagle roosting site ands it was common to see up to 2 dozen eagles at a time there. If you're ever driving Route 1 through PA and MD be sure to stop at the Conowingo Dam. Fall thru Spring you can see many eagles fishing and foraging.

MMM - There's a lot that isn't on the site. In the days (week? months?) ahead as I come across images I'll post them. 
And yea, there were Stooge references mixed in with the heiroglyphics in the painting. It might be fun to post a page highlighting them.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Very nice site Chris. :thumbsup: 
Halloween sure looks like fun at your place.

RK


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I love your nature art, very life like! Really nice site.

I noticed a major error in the model art portfolio....The Refit! It is such a famous piece of art, that it shocked me, to not see it. It was a big selling point for me, to get the model. As so the Seaview art is now.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Beautiful pics Chris (as to be expected) and I haven't seen the Jupiter 2 and the Mike Myers one before. Cool!


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Your work is always a treat for the eyes, Chris. How awesome to see so much of it in one place!

Lee


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cool website, well done Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks again guys!
Your comments are encouraging me to add some more and organize a bit. I hope to get to it over the Memorial Day week-end (can you believe it'ws here already?)


----------

